# Assistance with selecting a sub



## BigHonu (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm looking into putting together my first diy sub for my home, but am not sure what I should be looking for.

My current setup includes a BIC America F12 sub that, while decent for the money I spent, does not cut it for watching movies even at lower levels. I believe the problem is that the low end extension starts dropping off a cliff at around 30hz or so.

With young kids around, I don't get to listen much at higher volumes, though do enjoy good punch and extension on those rare occasions that I do get to crank it up. 50% music 50% movies.

My room is fairly large 23x18x8 and opens into other parts of the house. 

The sub will be placed along one wall either two thirds of the way from the front of the room (next to the couch) and I have a 36h x 20w x 18d space to play with. Those measurements are the absolute max dimensions including grilles, feet, plate amps, etc.

I'm looking for the best bang for my buck, and would like to keep the budget to $500 or so, but could stretch it a tad.

I'm liking the SDX-10 projects I've seen around here and would go that route, but am wondering if there is another build using the SD12 that may be more appropriate for my room size. I'm just having a hard time thinking that the 10 would be able to dig deep and play at a decent volume.

I am a total WINISD noob so please bear with me.

Thanks in advance for any suggestions!

Aloha!
Brian


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I'll agree that a 10" would be too small for that size of a room. With a budget of $500, The TRIO12 sub kit would fit nicely. Everything you need including the amp for $400.

http://creativesound.ca/details.php?model=QUARTET12(TRIO12)B


There's a build in progress of this kit here:

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...0-mission-trio12-sub-design-build-thread.html


----------



## BigHonu (Nov 14, 2009)

Mike P. said:


> I'll agree that a 10" would be too small for that size of a room. With a budget of $500, The TRIO12 sub kit would fit nicely. Everything you need including the amp for $400.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information!

Would the PR's need to be aligned a certain way? Due to the kids and newphews constantly poking around, I was looking at downward firing, then one PR on the top (opposite the driver) and one on the front of the cab. That way I can cozy it up next to a low book case. Also, do the PR's need 'breathing room'?

Thank you very much!!!

Aloha!
Brian


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

The PR's need to mounted vertically, they won't work horizontally. Here is how I made grills for my PR's and sub:

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...1-creative-sound-solutions-sdx10-sub-kit.html


----------



## BigHonu (Nov 14, 2009)

Mike,

Thanks again! That is a great looking build!


----------



## BigHonu (Nov 14, 2009)

Well, I cleared out some space and can go with a 7-8cu ft. box, and was advised that the SDX15 may be better in my room. 

Would the SDX15 with the BASH 500 in a sealed box (from 5-9cu ft) get me relatively flat in room response down to 20hz WITHOUT EQ? 

Has anyone compared the SDX15 to the Tempest X2? I'm trying to get opinions regarding sound quality of Jazz and Classical pieces.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I haven't heard of anyone comparing the SDX15 to the Tempest X2. Both are excellent subs. I'll post a model of the 7-8cu ft. box as soon as i get a chance.


----------



## BigHonu (Nov 14, 2009)

Mike P. said:


> I haven't heard of anyone comparing the SDX15 to the Tempest X2. Both are excellent subs. I'll post a model of the 7-8cu ft. box as soon as i get a chance.


Thanks Mike!
I'm fooling around in WinISD just to compare the two drivers in similar enclosures. I know that doesn't give me any answers regarding SQ, but I'm glad to hear that they are both quality drivers!

Only reason I'm liking the sealed box is that I'm okay with tools, but lack experience in box building. That EZ Slot Port design of Kevin's in the Exodus forum is about as complicated as I'm wanting to do at the moment.

Mahalo!
Brian


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Here's a comparison of the SDX15 in 8 cu. ft. both sealed and ported. Both are powered by a Bash 500 watt amp with the hi pass filter changed to 13.9 hz as shown in the amp's documentation. The port would be a 6" diameter sonotube 25 inches long.


----------



## BigHonu (Nov 14, 2009)

Mike P. said:


> Here's a comparison of the SDX15 in 8 cu. ft. both sealed and ported. Both are powered by a Bash 500 watt amp with the hi pass filter changed to 13.9 hz as shown in the amp's documentation. The port would be a 6" diameter sonotube 25 inches long.
> 
> View attachment 17330


Mike,

Thanks, I appreciate the time!

If I am going to have the driver downward firing, is there a formula to determine how high the driver needs to sit above the floor or is 3-4 inches enough?

Regarding the QTC value, what am I trying to shoot for in a system that is designed for music and HT equally? I hear .707 as being the ideal value to get the damping 'just right', but anything below that is acceptable as well. Is that your view as well?

Aloha
Brian


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Yes it is. For music and HT a lower Q than .7 is not a problem.


----------

